# Tiny white dots on both female's gills



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

Ahhh it's good to be back to Fishforums.com. Lately I've been at Fishforums.net for some advices. Anyways, both of my female bettas have tiny white dots on their gills. Is it ich? If so, how to I cure it?


----------



## Frop (Jan 20, 2005)

Your problem to me sounds like Ich, but I aint a professional at this, I just lost my Betta tonite for un known reasons.

But as I was doing some Disease reasearch tonite, thats what your problem sounds like.


----------



## BettasRFriends (Jan 24, 2005)

I heard this was normal from some people. The white spots are not on the body, tail, fin, or anywhere else, just on the gills. It disappears and come back again.


----------

